# anybody have issue w/the Boa system becoming loose!?!



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I have the 06/07 DC Judges and for some reason maybe after a session or so the freaking boots seem to loosen up!!? 

Even though they are a couple years old, I just bought them over the Christmas holiday so I'm wondering if they'll still be covered or whatever the case is. 

Anybody having this issue with the Boa system?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

they will a little until you break in boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> they will a little until you break in boots


Thanks! I seriously hope so. I was talking to one of the guys at the local shop and mentioned if the Boa system fails, they'll prorate it a series of newer boots even if they weren't bought through them. I need to press DC first to see if that's true.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

got 1 year warranty from date of sale


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I wear boa's, I have a pair of FLOW. I like them, they're quick and easy. I haven't had them loosen up on me at all. Hope things work out with yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> got 1 year warranty from date of sale


Sweet, thanks mang! 



BuckeyeBoarder said:


> I wear boa's, I have a pair of FLOW. I like them, they're quick and easy. I haven't had them loosen up on me at all. Hope things work out with yours.


I'm going night boarding today so hopefully they'll hold up. If not, I'll most likely send them back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

i just bought some k2 raider boas in december and i too have had issues with them loosening up after a couple runs. I think its just the boot itself stretching around which causes it to loosen a little. No big deal for me, i just turn the knob at the top of the mountain and get on my way..


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

The Boa system is made to loosen a little to still provide some flex. If your boots are new, they will loosen up more easily because the boot itself cannot flex yet. Once you break them in they should be better. 

In very rare circumstances, Boa systems can break or be defective and loosen a lot. You will be able to tell if this is the case if they are loosening significantly. If this is the case, you will most likely have to replace the boot or find a shop that can replace the Boa unit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up guys! They actually did loosen up a little bit as most of you guys mentioned but never to the point where the Boa lost it's tension or the tongue coming loose. Overall, I like them better compared to conventional laces! :thumbsup:


----------

